

Feedback Required: Filmmo.com the Filmmakers Business Networking Platform - filmmo
http://filmmo.com

======
filmmo
Filmmo.com Is the Business Networking platform for Filmmakers for Casting,
Crewing, Networking, Promotion and more.

The platform has very well desinged with required features to enable
Filmmakers casting and crewing purposes.

[http://filmmo.com](http://filmmo.com)

We appreciate new Sing-ups as a Fan and Feedback.

------
filmmo
@Skidoo: Filmmo.com is lot more comprehensive and has complete casting &
Crewing workflow integreted into it. Moreover, producers find projects are
professionally displayed on filmmo.

We appreciate if you have reviews/ comments?

------
skidoo
Reminds me a little bit of Wreckamovie.com

